# iPhone sync



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi. I've just gotten an iPhone 3GS 32GB and i just downloaded Spotify. The thing is that i downloaded spotify and it pops up at my iphone on itunes. The "Sync Applications" button is not checked, when i check it i get this "Are you sure you want to sync applications? All existing applications and their data on the iPhone "MyName iPhone" will be replaced with applications from this iTunes Library." 

What is this? My problem is that my phone was bought in India, and taken back to Norway. Sadly, it was locked so my father took it to Egypt on his holiday and he opened it for me. The guy that opened it also jailbreaked it. I've got lots and lots of apps i dont want to loose. If i click this "Sync Apps" button will thes apps be deleted? 

Thanks. :1angel:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello, All the apps you have on your phone were they purchused with the account that is register on iTunes?


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

No, i just registered on itunes to download spotify. The apps were on the phone when i got it after he had unlocked and jailbroken it. My father said he put alot of apps on it after he unlocked it. I had to unlock it because it was locked to a company in India or something...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Plug the iPhone into the computer => Open up *iTunes* find the iPhone => Right click on the iPhone click on *Transfer Purchases*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are the apps you are not wanting to lose from apple or from other sources since your phone is jailbroken?


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

The apps are from i different source (i think). They are not shown in the appstore.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I dont think there is anything you can do. if you download spotify on itunes, then when you sync, you will lose all of your other apps. 

I do not use spotfy nor do I know that much about using jail broken apps - but are you not able to access the app store on the iphone and download it that way?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I also dont have a Jailbroken phone so I dont know if it is different but as sobeit said I am pretty sure you will loose all your apps if you sync with itunes.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh dang. I forgot i had appstore on my phone haha. It seems like it works but i cant know for sure since it needs my security code which i dont have atm. So ill check later and come back.


----------

